# Google- Top 10 mood-boosting secrets - The New Age Online



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Top 10 mood-boosting secrets**The New Age Online*When you have an inflammation, such as *IBS* (*irritable bowel syndrome*), neurotransmitters called cytokines tell your brain to slow down to give you time to get better. But these cytokines can also make you feel depressed. To keep things healthy, *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

